# Calarts - How did you pay?



## Peebo (Jan 3, 2012)

I've applied to the MFA film directing program at CalArts after visiting.  It was a great school, but the price-tag is almost insulting.  If anyone went to CalArts, I'm curious to know how you paid.  Did you get scholarships, grants?  Did a script, short, painting, etc get you money?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Willi (Jan 4, 2012)

My friend's parents cut her a check which is how most people pay I believe.


----------

